# 21 May 14 - LCol Dan Bobbitt, 2 RCHA, R.I.P.



## Heraske (22 May 2014)

Shocking.





> CTVNews.ca Staff
> Published Wednesday, May 21, 2014 8:34PM EDT
> Last Updated Wednesday, May 21, 2014 11:11PM EDT
> 
> ...



http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/decorated-soldier-dies-in-training-accident-at-cfb-wainwright-1.1832468


----------



## old medic (22 May 2014)

Floored.


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 May 2014)

I join with others in offering condolences to the family of LCol Dan Bobbitt, Commanding Officer of the 2nd Regiment, Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, who was killed in a training accident during Ex Maple Resolve 2014 in Wainwright.

There is a report, including some biographical details and condolences from Prime Minister Harper, in the _Globe and Mail_.


----------



## WPJ (22 May 2014)

My condolences for the family and all involved.  You will be in my prayers for the next while.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 May 2014)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends ....  

This, from the PM:


> “I was deeply saddened to hear about the tragic accident today in Wainwright, Alberta that took the life of Lieutenant-Colonel Daniel Bobbitt and injured other Canadian Armed Forces members.
> 
> “On behalf of all Canadians, Laureen and I offer our deepest condolences to the families and friends of those affected by this tragedy, including all base personnel. We also offer our prayers for a speedy recovery to those who were injured.
> 
> ...


----------



## CdnArtyWife (22 May 2014)

The CAF, and especially the Artillery, have lost a fine officer. Everyone who knew Dan, liked and respected him immensely! He was a good friend, fantastic husband and father, a respected mentor and just an all-around good guy, as all those Bobbitts are. 

Thoughts are with the Artillery family, the Regt, Monica and kids, and Mike and his family.


----------



## Grapeshot (22 May 2014)

RIP Dandy Dan, you were a good man. We as a nation have lost a fine officer.  

My condolences to Monica and the children, you are in our thoughts.


----------



## STA Gunner (22 May 2014)

Dan is a peer of my generation.  He and I were instructors at the school together.  We worked together frequently over our careers.

He will be missed.  EOM Dan, stand easy.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 May 2014)

> It is with profound sorrow that I learned of the death of Lieutenant-Colonel Dan Bobbitt while on exercise in Wainwright, Alberta. I would like to extend my heartfelt condolences to the family and friends of Lieutenant-Colonel Bobbitt. Our thoughts and prayers are with his loved ones as they deal with this tragic loss, and with the families of the four soldiers who were seriously injured.”
> 
> The Honourable Rob Nicholson, PC, QC
> MP for Niagara Falls and Minister of National Defence





> “The Canadian Army cares deeply for each and every member. It goes without saying that we take every death seriously and as such we will explore all facets of these situations to try and learn from them while also providing the best support to the Army family whenever a death does occur. I express my heartfelt condolences to his wife and loved ones.”
> 
> Lieutenant-General Marquis Hainse
> Commander, Canadian Army





> “I am very saddened by the loss of Lieutenant-Colonel Dan Bobbitt during a vehicle rollover at Exercise MAPLE RESOLVE. My thoughts and prayers are with the family of Lieutenant-Colonel Bobbitt and the injured soldiers and they can be assured that the Canadian Army will provide the best support possible in their time of need.”
> 
> Brigadier-General Omer Lavoie
> Commander, 4th Canadian Division



DND Info machine


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 May 2014)

RIP LCol.  My sincere condolences to the family, loved ones and Regimental Family.


----------



## cupper (22 May 2014)

Thoughts and condolences to all who knew him.

Rest In Peace Sir.


----------



## NavyHopeful (22 May 2014)

I have DJed a number of mess dinners for this Regt prior to joining the military, and although I did not know LCol Bobbitt personally, I would like to express my condolences to the family and the 2RCHA.  I know that the unit and the family will be supportive of each other, and I just wanted to express my feelings as well.

God is with you, and so are we.  Sorry for your loss, and we are all here for you.

Rev


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 May 2014)

Thank-you all, the response has been overwhelming. We feel Dan's loss deeply, and truly appreciate the kind words and incredible support we have received from friends, family, the military community and even strangers.

Dan loved his job and we are exceptionally proud of his achievements. He was a dedicated family man, loyal soldier and true friend.

Our thoughts are with the injured soldiers of 2 RCHA and their families.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 May 2014)

My condolences on the loss of LTC Bobbitt.



> Those we love don't go away, They walk beside us every day, Unseen, unheard, but always near, Still loved, still missed and very dear.


----------



## George Wallace (23 May 2014)

CTV coverage of Monica Ward Bobbitt making a statement in CFB Petawawa on her husbands death.  Some very enlightening comments by Mercedes Stephenson as well.


http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=368961&fb_action_ids=10152124593646232&fb_action_types=og.recommends


----------



## George Wallace (24 May 2014)

From Mike on another means:  





> There will be a public visitation on Tuesday May 27th from 2-4 pm and 7-9 pm at Murphy Funeral Home and Chapel, located at 296 Isabella Street Pembroke, ON.
> 
> Please see http://www.murphyfuneralhome.ca/ for additional information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 May 2014)

For those who are unable to attend, Dan's funeral will be streamed live today, via the link below.

You can join early, and the broadcast will begin at 12:30 ET today.

Thanks to all those who worked hard to make this happen, I know Dan's extended family and international colleagues truly appreciate it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIjt_YohEH4


----------



## Loachman (28 May 2014)

Dan will have three Griffons for a flyby, courtesy of 400 Squadron and 427 Squadron.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jun 2014)

Dan's funeral has been made available online. Many thanks to the RCDs and all those involved in making this available.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeXzC28_z7c&list=UUsm0DVu5W1U7n2DqkrSL0fA


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2014)

A beautiful day for Remembrance Day Ceremony at Beechwood Cemetery in Ottawa this 11th of November 2014.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Nov 2014)

Thanks George, it means a lot to me and the family.


----------

